# First time PC builder, need some opinions



## ExtremeD23 (Jul 24, 2005)

Hey everyone, this is my first time building a PC from scratch. I already have this mobo/cpu and this power supply. Here is my delimma, I'm looking at a cpu fan and heat sink, and so far I've narrowed it down to these two options; either this fan/heatsink or this heatsink and this fan . I just wanted to get your opinions on what would be the best option.


----------



## madley (Apr 17, 2005)

Well i think your psu is the not that good.

You pay only 49.99$ for a 500watt psu.

I have a tagan 480watt and i payed 114$.

So you will have a nice psu with nice lights,and if you are planning to buy a high end vga card you'll have troubles cause your amps on your +12v are too low.

So i advice buying a better/expensive one. The psu is very important to your system!

edit: srry my bad , seems that psu is realy good and very cheap. Hope it works great for you at that price :sayyes:


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

On your for build why even entertain the thought of a bare CPU?
I'm assuming that this bundle includes a bare(not boxed) CPU.
If you source the components separately (Newegg) and get a retail-boxed CPU you will get a three year warranty on the CPU. It will come with an approved HSF. Change it later if needed.
With the bare CPU often-times the warranty period is in months!

I would stay away from that PS. It is marketed on its "Bling Factor" and not on performance. In other words, it's shiny and has pretty lights and I believe that it is the old standard ATX with a single 12v rail.

A couple of good ones off the top are Antec Neopower 480 or for performance with a touch of "bling", look at the Ocz offerings. You want the ATX 2.0 standard.

Good Luck and beware of bling!


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

he stated that he already has this motherboard and cpu...

i would go with the first one for 40$ looks good and i read some specs, as listed it is really quite which is always nice and has a good airflow. that will asure you that it cools good.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Ooops, you're right FR, but Extreme now knows where I stand and the difference between bare and boxed, I guess. 

For CPU cooling solutions, they both look good, I'd vote for #1 also, more bang for the buck.

Also, for grins I would peruse the Intel site just to see if there are any approved HSF's listed.

over-n-out


----------



## ExtremeD23 (Jul 24, 2005)

Hey guys, thank for the input I really appreciate it. Just for the heck of it I looked around for some more HSF and I found one more that piqued my interest; this one. Just wanted to see if you thought it was better than the other one.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

get the last one , the TT even better airflow a great bearing and runns nice and quite :sayyes: gj finding that one


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

I've got the same processor as you. I had to get the TT Tower 112. This chip runs pretty hot but I've got mine running in the low 30's and with a load in the mid 40's. Also get arctic silver 5. The PSU will be important, I had a generic PSU advertised at 420wts but I didn't even make it out of the bios before the thing blew up.
Good Luck.


----------



## ExtremeD23 (Jul 24, 2005)

Is this the tower you were talking about;http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835106044. If it is was, was it difficult to install. Also did you install any fans on it.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

ExtremeD23 said:


> Is this the tower you were talking about;http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835106044. If it is was, was it difficult to install. Also did you install any fans on it.


That is the same one and you can get it for a few bucks cheaper at ZipZoomFly . Honestly it was a little hard to install. I had to modify part of the bracket so it would fit on the mobo. I was very scepticle of using this heatsink because it weighs so much but I'm glad I went with it. I also use a tornado fan on it which is pretty loud. But I do have a fan controller so I usually have it turn way down. You should be able to get by with a regular case fan.


----------



## boji (Jul 14, 2005)

what are you doing for a graphics card and ram. that is where i would put my money. i suppose it is a little late for planning but my advice would have been to use a cheaper board like the asus p4c800e-deluxe ($180 )and load it with good ram. my budget is limited so my choices seem to be with old technology and not the cutting edge. i run a radeon 9800 pro 256 meg card and get decent reults. it is only $185 now. it is on the above board and i use a p4 3 gig cpu. i have only had 2 gigs of ram loaded at the max but it seems to handle all my games well with the 1500mb i am running now. money spent for good ram is never a waste.


----------



## ExtremeD23 (Jul 24, 2005)

I already have a Nvidia 6800 GT 256, and I have a 1 gig of ram on the way and I am going to order another shortly.


----------

